# Injjection for boston butt?



## luckydog (Sep 28, 2011)

Is there a injection recipe for boston butt? I would like to get more flavor and more spice. I did my first one and it came out good only wish it had more bite. I like spice but don't want over the top spice. Thanks


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think many people inject butts because of the 40 to 140 in 4 rule.  I could be wrong though,  someone will be along to answer better soon I'm sure.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 28, 2011)

Try adding some of your rub to some apple juice and inject that and see what you think


----------



## michael ark (Sep 28, 2011)

I inject wickers all the time or make my own.http://www.wickersbbq.com/recipes.ivnu


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2011)

My cuban friend uses Mojo Crillio and Bitter/Sour Orange.  Gives it a nice tang.


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 29, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Try adding some of your rub to some apple juice and inject that and see what you think




I inject with apple juice and add my rub after I pull.

Make sure you check to see if the butt you are getting ready to cook has not been injected with a brine as part of processing at the plant. If it has then your injection is not needed.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 29, 2011)

I see Jeff's newsletter had a recipe using Cherry Dr Pepper for an injection might want to check that out


----------

